# Stoke: Valentine's day love...



## billski (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2009)

I simply cannot imagine what skiing at the 'loaf was like this day:


----------



## KingM (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, I could use a Christmas storm like this one:






Pretty much everyone had a white Christmas that year and every resort had several powder days. 40 year anniversary, what do you think? Repeat?


----------



## KingM (Oct 31, 2009)

Some specifics about the storm:



> "A foot of snow had already fallen on December 22, 1969, but this was outdone by another storm system which began moving northward along the east coast Christmas night. On the morning of the 27th, with 18" already on the ground at Albany, the storm stalled off the New England coast. It then began to move inland for a short period before heading back out to sea on the 28th. A total of 26.7" of snow fell at Albany, the third greatest storm total on record. However, Vermont surpassed that, with 30" at Burlington and *44" at Waitsfield,* southwest of Montpelier. In and around the Capital District, it was a heavy, wet snowfall, and the snow mixed with freezing rain at times. Snow removal became quite difficult, and some streets were not cleared for 3-4 weeks. The city of Albany public works continued round the clock snow removal for over a month before things returned near normal. Two million dollars were spent on snow removal, a record at the time. "


----------



## KingM (Oct 31, 2009)

From Tahoe, the same year, some people at risk of dying from avalanches...from the _roof._


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2009)

KingM said:


> Some specifics about the storm:


 
Let's see, this Xmas will be the 40th anniversary. Most definitely need a reunion-reprise!

Oh man, and to think I was 14 years old and not been introduced to skiing.
Sick
Sick
Sick
:-x


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 31, 2009)

KingM said:


> Some specifics about the storm:



I was at Smugglers Notch (at that time Madonna Mt Ski Area) for that 1969 Christmas storm.  64" in 4 days.  People couldn't get in or out of the village and we had the mountains almost to ourselves.  A memory that will never fade.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 31, 2009)

It was unreal...as you can see we had some shoveling to do first to get to the mountain.


----------



## KingM (Oct 31, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> It was unreal...as you can see we had some shoveling to do first to get to the mountain.



That's what things looked like at the inn in Feb, 2007. I thought it was awesome at first, but then I just became discouraged. I was so tired, couldn't get up to the mountain, and it was still coming down.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 31, 2009)

KingM said:


> That's what things looked like at the inn in Feb, 2007. I thought it was awesome at first, but then I just became discouraged. I was so tired, couldn't get up to the mountain, and it was still coming down.



King...I live only a mile from you...remember? :wink:


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I was at Smugglers Notch (at that time Madonna Mt Ski Area) for that 1969 Christmas storm. 64" in 4 days. People couldn't get in or out of the village and we had the mountains almost to ourselves. A memory that will never fade.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


 
those are the days I wish would last forever.   I would love for a blocked in storm at Saddleback...


----------



## KingM (Nov 1, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> King...I live only a mile from you...remember? :wink:



Good point. Next time we get an epic dump come grab a shovel and give me a hand and then we can BOTH hit the slopes. :wink:


----------

